# Sunday Night Sharks?



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm new in town and wanting to start doing more fishing. I'm hoping to get off early enough Sunday to go net some pin fish for bait before the sun sets. Any suggestions on where to fish?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

It all depends on what equipment you have. Alot of land locked people go to Bob Sikes bridge. But if you have a kayak then hitting the gulf or the Sound and yaking your bait out a few hundred yards is the better bet. Also what size rod and reel are you using, and as for bait try to get some mullet, ray, ladyfish, blue fish, or if possible a bonito.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Bob Sykes bridge was the plan. I have a penn 7500 spooled with 60 lb. braid for main line, was gonna put a steel leader on and size 6 or 7 hook. Mullet is always a possibility to net but if you know where to pick up some bonito, that would probably be my best bet. Anyone else looking to try em Sunday night?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

You can check with the charter boats, or either go to gulf breeze bait and tackle they carry bonito


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

if you go to gulf breeze bait and tackle on gulf breeze parkway they usually have some mullet for not to expensive and sometimes they have bonita


----------

